# Do you have a phobia?



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 30, 2014)

I noticed a thread where people wanted to talk about phobias. 

Do you have a phobia? Is it minor or major? Do you have many triggers? Did it have an origin in your life? How do you cope with your phobia?

Just some questions to get the ball rolling!


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuss somebody granted my wish. c:
My biggest fear is probably needles. The word itself isn't a trigger, but if I see a needle, someone getting a shot or a person talks in detail about getting a needle I start to feel queasy. Whenever I have to get vaccinated I have massive panic attacks (although that might just be because I have really bad generalized anxiety. :c)
I also have a pretty big fear of worms; not like earthworms, but parasite worms. Someone even talking about a parasitic worm freaks me out. I have no idea how I got either of them, but they both suck.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a fear of being hurt, but I guess that's pretty normal.


----------



## nammie (Nov 30, 2014)

idk if it'd be considered a phobia but I get really really disgusted by clusters of holes... I hate bugs too and I always imagine maggots or something crawling out of the holes when I see them ugh
my friends didnt understand it at first but after googling trypophobia they now do lol


----------



## tobi! (Nov 30, 2014)

I used to have fear of mirrors but it wore off.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 30, 2014)

I got a lot of phobias 
The major ones are being in social places (it's social anxiety, but it makes my body react the same way as my emet.)  and emetopbia (fear of throwing up.)
My social anxiety came from me being in fourth grade and getting made fun of being I couldn't pronounce my Rs.  This resulted in me ot wanting to talk, which made me hate talking in front of people which grew into something I'm on medication for.  The triggers are obvious.  
My emet came from me getting food poisoning and p* at school, it looked like blood (due it coming from me eating french fries with ketchup and a sweet tea.  The sweet tea was old and well, you know.) and hurt.  My triggers are general nausea, anxiety nausea, seeing something p*, hearing p*, those kinda things.

[edt] I also have that fear of holes, I forgot what it's called.


----------



## Dollie (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't have any triggers but insects in general freak me out. I also have minor trypophobia.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 30, 2014)

I somewhat have a fear of heights? I mean, I'm fine being up in tall buildings and in planes as long as I don't look down. If I look down then I start freaking out a bit.


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 30, 2014)

I hate needles too! I've tried to desensitize myself to it as I've gotten older & now I can get my blood drawn without any major problems (as long as I don't look at it)
a friend wanted me to hold her hand while she donated blood once and I passed out ugh. something about the blood + the needle is a no


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 30, 2014)

nammie said:


> idk if it'd be considered a phobia but I get really really disgusted by *clusters of holes*...
> my friends didnt understand it at first but after googling *trypophobia* they now do lol



(╬⁽⁽ ⁰ ⁾⁾ Д ⁽⁽ ⁰ ⁾⁾) *same here, same here...*

*shudder at the word / related images of trypophobia*

Need to grab a flamethrower to kill all those hole-y things with fire.
Yes lilypods I am talking about you. You too, shower heads.


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

It's awful. ;-; The last time I had to get a blood test my dad tried to get me on anesthesia, but they couldn't do it because of how it reacts to my anxiety meds. Even seeing someone with a patch on their arm after getting a needle is a trigger for me.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 30, 2014)

I have minor claustrophobia. I used to really hate being in cars or planes and I could never stay in any enclosed area for too long, but it isn't quite as bad for me anymore. As long as I don't get locked in a closet or anything I'm probably fine.


----------



## wintersoldier (Nov 30, 2014)

i have trypophobia and arachnophobia... i legit feel my skin crawling when i think of clusters of holes.


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 30, 2014)

I have arachnophobia. Just seeing the tiniest, little spider crawl up my wall makes me screech in fear. 
Then again, I am afraid of most bugs...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 30, 2014)

I can be pretty claustrophobic sometimes. If I feel trapped my body starts to panic and I get short of breath. 

I don't know if it's a phobia or not, but I get really freaked out if I'm driving and there's 2 cars on both sides of my car where they are blocking me from potentially switching lanes. I guess it adds to the fear of being trapped.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 30, 2014)

Everyone keeps mentioning Trypophobia and it's making me sick. It's making my skin feel itchy. I don't know if I have any fears. I am afraid of spiders and occasionally human beings scare me.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a ton...
-bugs
-Claustrophobia
-Going up on stage
-Sometimes intense injury (broken bones, parasites, etc.)
-and creepypasta (if that even counts)


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 30, 2014)

I get really queasy at the sight of blood. A little cut is fine but seeing a lot of it makes me want to throw up. Part of why I don't want to be a nurse or doctor, sadly.


----------



## Tao (Nov 30, 2014)

I have social anxiety. A lot of the time I'll make excuses to my friends to why I don't want to go out because of it, even though I would really like to and I'm literally doing nothing else...But they're persistent and a lot of the time end up 'forcing me into it', which I'm grateful for as it seems to be getting less of an issue the more they do it and I have to deal with these 'unbearable social situations'.
It comes from school where I was bullied pretty much from year 1 to year 11 with it continuing slightly for a short time after school with those certain 'arseholes' who lived locally to me. The bullying involved a lot of verbal abuse (as well as physical), with most/all of the things said being entirely untrue (I have never and will never be fat) that have pretty much left their mark on me for life since I'm super self conscious about things like my weight, my cleanliness, the way I pronounce things etc. etc.




Heights would also be another one, as I'm terrified of them.
This also comes from bullying as when I was a kid and playing on the park (as you do) the 'bellends' came and ended up pushing me off the top of a slide...because they're awful people.
It was a pretty big slide and not only did my head miss the corner of a brick by millimeters which would have likely killed me (what the hell was a brick doing on a childrens park?), but I also spent the night in hospital under close observation since I landed on my head. 



Needles I'm absolutely terrified of. 
I think this might be because of this doctor I had once as a kid who explained to me the many ways in which I'll die if I didn't have the injection, which absolutely terrified me. My Mum punched that doctor. Aside from that though, I think it's a pretty unjustified fear since I don't even remember the event, just what my Mum told me...Subconscious I guess?
I don't have a 'trigger' for it and the word or hearing about being injected doesn't bother me for the most part. Being informed that I have to have an injection though or seeing somebody on TV get injected absolutely goes through me and I'll usually close my eyes and turn the TV off till I think it's over.

It's a bit of a problem since one of my favorite films is 'Pulp Fiction'...So I have to turn the TV off half way through every time I watch it...



My only other 'fear' would be I guess knives and chainsaws.
This really is unjustified. I've never been stabbed or anything or even threatened or in danger from either object, it just scares the life out of me at the thought of being stabbed or 'chainsawed'. I'm not just scared of knives, I can still pick them up and butter toast, just the idea of being stabbed or something. I don't even think I've ever seen a chainsaw outside of TV.
"But being attacked and/or killed is totally justified!". Well, yea...But I don't feel the same about anything else at all. The thought of being shot doesn't really bother me, or even being bludgeoned to death with a dictionary doesn't phase me. But just the thought of somebody poking me with a knife makes me feel the exact same as when I'm at a high place or that scene from Pulp Fiction comes on.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Nov 30, 2014)

Agoraphobia :/ Feels like I've had it forever but it got a lot worse when I had to start driving. I used to cope by avoiding everything, but my world has gotten so small. As stressful as it is, exposure is the only way!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 30, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> (╬⁽⁽ ⁰ ⁾⁾ Д ⁽⁽ ⁰ ⁾⁾) *same here, same here...*
> 
> *shudder at the word / related images of trypophobia*
> 
> ...


Shower heads don't bother me. But I want to stab those people who made the lily pod things
  That's how bad.


----------



## nammie (Dec 1, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> (╬⁽⁽ ⁰ ⁾⁾ Д ⁽⁽ ⁰ ⁾⁾) *same here, same here...*
> 
> *shudder at the word / related images of trypophobia*
> 
> ...



yea I feel u sigh
there's this weird art... thing??? on campus that's just a rock with a ton of holes that make up trails on it.
every time I see it I'm just like.... why.... I keep thinking termites or something will crawl out of it ugh (even though I know termites eat wood and not rock lol)


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 1, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Shower heads don't bother me. But I want to stab those people who made the lily pod things
> That's how bad.



i remember when i first saw the lotus pod thing... i legit wanted to smack my friend for even linking me to that picture. i mean for me, i've always been really squeamish about holes (even before knowing that phobia existed) but the lotus pod stuff made it even worse... D: my skin is crawling just thinking about it lol


----------



## Caius (Dec 1, 2014)

Used to be terribly phobic of needles. 2 weeks in a hospital cured that real fast.

I'm extremely terrified of zombies. I wouldn't say it's a phobia, but anything alive that shouldn't be alive is borderline phobic territory. I don't watch Zombie movies, I don't play zombie games, and I definitely don't like anything to do with funeral homes or morgues.







SIGH


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2014)

apart from the blatantly obvious ones, my biggest one would be eels. It's nothing huge but it's enough to make me feel uncomfortable, I really don't like them at all.

Triggers are other things tho, but I don't wanna talk about them bye


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a few, I'm terrified of needles, heights, the dark, spiders, death, and roller coasters. A lot of them are due to my anxiety but I have almost had multiple panic attacks from going to the doctor, being in the pitch dark for too long, or being on a roller coaster. They are interesting to watch but then I begin to feel anxious and scared that if I get on one something is going to go wrong and I am going to die, roller coasters I mean. So yeah, can't do any of them.


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Germs

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's the only fact you should know about me.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 1, 2014)

I have arachnophobia and agoraphobia.


----------



## Margot (Dec 1, 2014)

I might have Arachnophobia. They literally have the ability to chase me out of my room..


----------



## oranje (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm afraid of heights and I always refuse to go near cliffs/rails/escalators if there is even a little chance of me leaning in too far and falling off. I'm also very afraid of centipedes.   I'm fine with spiders (as long as they aren't bird-eating size), but even tiny centipedes scare me. And I wouldn't count this as a phobia, but I'm always a little freaked out when I see something human sized or shaped in the corner in my eyes and turn around to see it's not a human, like a mannequin or something similar.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

Since I'm squeamish seeing any open flesh makes me hyperventilate and get anxiety because I visualize how it happens and ugh

I also have an odd fear that I'd probably get weird reactions from but whatever

I have to sleep on my back because I'm afraid of organs like touching each other like ew I know they do and it's normal but I don't wanna know about it and my stomach gets achey when I sleep on my side and ugh


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 1, 2014)

Trypophobia and Athazagoraphobia


----------



## Creeper$ (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh god trypophobia someone catch me before i pass out...

But srsly I have a fear of dolphins


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 1, 2014)

Spiders and a couple of other things. To help me deal with the spider thing, I do a 'spider check' every morning and night of my bedroom, including all the bedcovers and pillows. I also have plug-in ultra sonic gadget things that are supposed to keep spiders at bay (it makes me feel better anyway, lol). I also spray the windows and doors periodically with a special anti-spider spray made from oil of horse chestnuts. I've noticed a huge dip in the amount of spiders I've seen in the house since I started doing those things a couple of years ago. I finally snapped after looking casually around when sitting on the couch watching TV, to see a huge house spider sitting near my shoulder, giving me a look like  "sup?". I kind of have to be brave about spiders cause I'm the only one in the house who can get rid of them! ><


----------



## lazuli (Dec 1, 2014)

trypophbia and acrophobia (the first one being the worst) BLEGH
if im playing a game and the character does a risky jump, my stomach drops and i get scared because it feels like I made the jump. i also dont like looking down off cliffs n stuff in games (i am alive is the worst offender)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

Long-legged and small spiders, larger like those you keep as pets I can handle.

Bugs.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't think I have any phobias, I just have things I don't like. Spiders, needles, etc. I don't freak out whenever I see one, I just don't like their presence and if I can I remove myself from the situation. If not I kind of just deal with it.


----------



## carlaeleni (Dec 1, 2014)

Slugs and snails. They make me feel sick and if I see one I'll start power walking away on my tiptoes haha. I have no idea why I have it! I wouldn't say it's awful, but it's a bit annoying - if it's rainy I get really anxious walking anywhere as they like to come out in wet weather lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

I've never really thought of it as a phobia, but my fear of heights probably is, based on the way I react to them. I feel really sick when I walk over bridges and have to walk in the middle of them because I'm afraid I'll fall off, and going up in stadiums and lighthouses freaks me the hell out, and I usually start crying lol. 

So yeah, heights. I refuse to ride in a plane or anything because of my fear.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 1, 2014)

WHATS ANNOYING IS IF U GOOGLE TRYPOPHOBIA, A MILLION IMAGES POP UP OF HOLES IN PEOPLES TONGUES AND HANDS AND ARMS AND LEGS AND ALL THIS GROSS STUFF AND I GET SO UNCOMFORTABLE
IT FEELS LIKE BUGS ARE GOING TO CRAWL INTO MY SKIN AND EVERYTHING


----------



## unintentional (Dec 1, 2014)

computertrash said:


> WHATS ANNOYING IS IF U GOOGLE TRYPOPHOBIA, A MILLION IMAGES POP UP OF HOLES IN PEOPLES TONGUES AND HANDS AND ARMS AND LEGS AND ALL THIS GROSS STUFF AND I GET SO UNCOMFORTABLE
> IT FEELS LIKE BUGS ARE GOING TO CRAWL INTO MY SKIN AND EVERYTHING



DONT GET ME STARTED ON THAT ONE PICTURE WHERE SOMEONE PHOTOTSHOPPED A LOTUS POD ON A GIRL'S BREAST LIKE EWWW MY SKIN IS ITCHING JUST THINKING ABOUT IT ;N;


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

I JUST LOOKED IT UP OMG.

I THINK I DEVELOPED TRYPOPHOBIA JUST BY LOOKING AT THEM. ;O;


----------



## Brackets (Dec 1, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> DONT GET ME STARTED ON THAT ONE PICTURE WHERE SOMEONE PHOTOTSHOPPED A LOTUS POD ON A GIRL'S BREAST LIKE EWWW MY SKIN IS ITCHING JUST THINKING ABOUT IT ;N;



have you seen that species of toad that gives birth out of lots of little holes in its back


----------



## unintentional (Dec 1, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Since I'm squeamish seeing any open flesh makes me hyperventilate and get anxiety because I visualize how it happens and ugh



This bring up another fear of mine
OPEN VEIN AREAS
like i don't know how it happened, but when I was 6 I started to have thoughts where people would cut my wrists, grab my veisna nd pull them out

I can't get a job because of my phobia of coins, which sucks donkey butt :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> have you seen that species of toad that gives birth out of lots of little holes in its back



please stop


----------



## Rasha (Dec 1, 2014)

I have SO many phobias but my worst is probably elevator phobia D:
I almost always take the stairs


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

OH GOD YOU TALKING ABOUT THAT VEINS THING IS MAKING ME CRINGE.

I just remembered that I also have a pretty big phobia of those blood pressure machine things. I wonder if it has something to do with my needle phobia? They seem pretty similar.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 1, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> I have SO many phobias but my worst is probably elevator phobia D:
> I almost always take the stairs



Same.  Let me tell you, being in a hospital bed and going into the elevator and having it drop a little is more scary than me passing out after having 5 viles of blood taken ;;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 1, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Same.  Let me tell you, being in a hospital bed and going into the elevator and having it drop a little is more scary than me passing out after having 5 viles of blood taken ;;



I...wasn't planning to sleep anyway.... XD


----------



## unintentional (Dec 1, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> I...wasn't planning to sleep anyway.... XD



I'm so sorry v~v


----------



## Javocado (Dec 1, 2014)

Ew just reading "trypophobia" makes me uneasy.
The worst pic is that guys eye with the pod photoshopped onto it D:


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't think it's a phobia since I can handle them for basic things like preparing food, but I have a rather extreme fear of knives and being cut/stabbed. As soon as someone in a horror movie pulls one I ollie out of there.


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 1, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> DONT GET ME STARTED ON THAT ONE PICTURE WHERE SOMEONE PHOTOTSHOPPED A LOTUS POD ON A GIRL'S BREAST LIKE EWWW MY SKIN IS ITCHING JUST THINKING ABOUT IT ;N;



why did u remind me of this NOW MY SKIN IS CRAWLING....... WHY DID I EVEN VENTURE INTO THIS POST AGAIN OMG.


----------



## Locket (Dec 1, 2014)

I dont' know what phobia this is, but I'm afraid of airplanes. Not flying, when they are flying above me. (I DON'T WANNA GET BOMBED ;.; )


----------



## Aradai (Dec 1, 2014)

i have a strong fear of seeing guns in real life. like i can handle them in video games and pictures but if i see one in person goosebumps start to form and my knees start to wobble.

i also think i formed a bit of a trypophobia ;;


----------



## WonderK (Dec 1, 2014)

Believe it or not, I used to have a phobia of cats. It wore off when I was in the 5th or 6th grade, though.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a fear of gfx


----------



## Mints (Dec 1, 2014)

Fear of the dark 
Sometimes people tell me that I'm afraid of what's in the dark like lol no I'm pretty sure it's the darkness itself. When you turn off the lights and it's like COMPLETE darkness I freak out, I hyperventilate and faint hmph ;(


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 2, 2014)

Everyone keeps mentioning trypophobia, so like, is it even a legitmately recognized phobia? But I mean, I definitely have it. Just thinking about it makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 2, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> DONT GET ME STARTED ON THAT ONE PICTURE WHERE SOMEONE PHOTOTSHOPPED A LOTUS POD ON A GIRL'S BREAST LIKE EWWW MY SKIN IS ITCHING JUST THINKING ABOUT IT ;N;


Holy **** I remember this I was like 12 back then and it traumatized me so much, I thought it was real omg.


----------



## kasane (Dec 2, 2014)

computertrash said:


> WHATS ANNOYING IS IF U GOOGLE TRYPOPHOBIA, A MILLION IMAGES POP UP OF HOLES IN PEOPLES TONGUES AND HANDS AND ARMS AND LEGS AND ALL THIS GROSS STUFF AND I GET SO UNCOMFORTABLE
> IT FEELS LIKE BUGS ARE GOING TO CRAWL INTO MY SKIN AND EVERYTHING









i feel u


----------



## Caius (Dec 2, 2014)

That above post is the truest thing I ever read. Holy hell.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

omg i got so disgusted when i googled it LOL


----------



## Greninja (Dec 2, 2014)

"Shivers hold me" I think we all have a little tryphobia now


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 2, 2014)

-Being alone for too long 
-Heights
-Stairs/escalators
-Physical contact
-loud noises


- - - Post Merge - - -

Another phobia I have is sleeping I suffer from very vivid abd frequent nightmares and night terrors sometimes they get so bad that I have moment where falling asleep scares me during these times I'll go a few days,without sleep or I will stay up till I pass out


Also dear gawd tryphobia
I can't look at those images without feeling like my arms are covered in holes filled with worms crawling inside of me I then start scratching at my arms trying to  stop  them wriggling around inside of me.​


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, most of mine a quite common, but here we go...
- Needles
- Falling
- Trypophobia 
- Elevators
- Death


----------



## Beary (Dec 2, 2014)

- Needles
- Death
- Heights
- Bugs
- Being alone
- Not knowing what will happen
- Bridges
- Cars
- Sudden noises


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm fairly certain I have a legitimate phobia of wasps/hornets, and sometimes bees. I am one of those people who _will run_ when they see one in the vicinity. And it's embarrassing. When I was around 5 I had really long hair, and a wasp got caught in it near my neck. My hair was so thick that my parents had a hard time finding it in my hair and by the time they did it had stung me several times.

I'm not too bad with bees anymore, but for years and years anything that buzzed was fair game for my phobia. If I can tell that something is a bee and not a wasp, I can usually control the anxiety and not run. I know bees won't sting unless they feel threatened (wasps on the other hand are just *******s). But if the bee gets starts doing that horrible thing where it hovers millimetres from my face/body, I'm gone. I'm out. Goodbye.

I can tell this is a phobia and not just a fear because whereas I also hate house spiders, I will at least be able to attempt to remove them. If there was a wasp in my house I would probably breakdown and cry.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 5, 2014)

Sharks! Seriously, kill them. All. Maybe except two of each species, or at least find a for sure way to make it so you won't ever get attacked.
----
Oh god. And Needles! I had a kidney stone and they put the IV in a really weird spot and it shot out because my veins were "really good"... I now have a huge bruise and almost fainted. I was so scared.


----------



## Ablaze (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a mild fear of darkness, although from time to time it does become quite severe. My greatest fears would be failure (Atychiphobia is what it is called, right?) and mirrors...or my own reflection; I'm not really sure what it is lol.

I used to be afraid of heights too, but it just wore off.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 5, 2014)

When I was little (like 7-9) I remember being in my pool and scared to death that a shark was either going to fall from the sky or pop up from the bottom of my pool (like 3 feet of water)

Also, after some Final Destination movie, I hated cars.  I was 6, having a panic attack at a gas station.

And a tiny one I still have  I hate taking a shower while washing my hair.  Like, I close my eyes and think of someone killing me while I'm doing it so I keep my eyes open even when shampoo gets in it :c


----------



## Mango (Dec 5, 2014)

@Everyone scared of needles

holy crap suck it up
i have a disease where i get needles EVERYTIME I EAT OR DRINK SOMETHING (with carbs in it) SO SHUT UP


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 5, 2014)

the only one i can say for sure makes me extremely uncomfortable for days afterwards is clusters of holes. (i don't even wanna say the word)
don't talk to me about death or social interaction, though.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 5, 2014)

Mango said:


> @Everyone scared of needles
> 
> holy crap suck it up
> i have a disease where i get needles EVERYTIME I EAT OR DRINK SOMETHING (with carbs in it) SO SHUT UP



Holy crap, realize some people have fears _they can't control._

I have to go every week for blood work and every two weeks for an infusion (that results in me feeling sick for 2 days and have a headache for a week afterwards) at saint judes, but you don't see me complaining about people's fears.


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 5, 2014)

Mango said:


> @Everyone scared of needles
> 
> holy crap suck it up
> i have a disease where i get needles EVERYTIME I EAT OR DRINK SOMETHING (with carbs in it) SO SHUT UP



phobias are irrational and can't be controlled, no one can just "suck it up" or it's not a phobia.


----------



## c h i h a r u (Dec 5, 2014)

i'm somewhat afraid of the dark ?? lmao


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 5, 2014)

only thing is roaches, like not just 'ahh its a roach' but like if I see one and I dont know its dead I will have a panic attack and just generally not be ok idc if its just a bug idcidc I want to see its dead mangled body flush down the toilet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> @Everyone scared of needles
> 
> holy crap suck it up
> i have a disease where i get needles EVERYTIME I EAT OR DRINK SOMETHING (with carbs in it) SO SHUT UP



lol u mean diabetes 
wow
ok
imma head out now
its been real


----------



## f11 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> the only one i can say for sure makes me extremely uncomfortable for days afterwards is clusters of holes. (i don't even wanna say the word)
> don't talk to me about death or social interaction, though.


i have that cluster of holes fear also


----------



## Ablaze (Dec 6, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> And a tiny one I still have  I hate taking a shower while washing my hair.  Like, I close my eyes and think of someone killing me while I'm doing it so I keep my eyes open even when shampoo gets in it :c


Oh my god, I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 6, 2014)

Mango said:


> @Everyone scared of needles
> 
> holy crap suck it up
> i have a disease where i get needles EVERYTIME I EAT OR DRINK SOMETHING (with carbs in it) SO SHUT UP



whoa there friend you might need to slow down
Phobias=Irrational fears they're not suppose to make sense

for example take me for example I am terrified of escalators I hate having to go on them I literally have to have someone with me holding my hand if I have to go up one that;s how scared I am of them and to alot of people this a stupid fear because they're just stairs that move right? is what some people say
who care they're not that scary suck it up you pu55y. even stairs in general scare me but I can at least walk up those((though if they are too high then no I will walk up a damn hill over a huge flight of stairs)

alot of times phobias are caused by shit that's happened to you, back to the stair/escalator thing the reason for this fear was because when I was little I was pushed down a stair case I could have f!cking died that day,and ever since that day going up any sort of stairs has been a huge fear of mine cause all I can think of is me falling down and I wont be so lucky like I was last time.

sure some fears don't make sense to some people
example: I don't get how people are scared of moths when moths are totally harmless and can't hurt you
but people just fear them for some reason...but I wont get all mad and b!tchy at them just because they are scared of something

unless they say all Moths should die...then I'll probably get all b!tchy 
​


----------



## Brackets (Dec 6, 2014)

M O L K O said:


> lol u mean diabetes
> wow
> ok
> imma head out now
> its been real



I'm pretty sure they know what their condition's called


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 6, 2014)

Heights. I'm horrible with them. I'm not sure if anything actually caused the fear to come up. But yeah I can't deal with heights.


----------



## Geneve (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm scared of needles and big spiders.


----------



## Leela (Dec 6, 2014)

I have automatonophobia. If you don't know what that is, here is the defintion:
_
"Automatonophobia is the fear of anything that falsely represents a sentient being; it is a type of specific phobia. This includes, but is not limited to, ventriloquist dummies, animatronic creatures, mannequins, and wax statues."_

I'm okay with mannequins, but the other things creep me out, especially the ventriloquist dummies. Also, china dolls... THE HORROR.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 6, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> whoa there friend you might need to slow down
> Phobias=Irrational fears they're not suppose to make sense
> 
> for example take me for example I am terrified of escalators I hate having to go on them I literally have to have someone with me holding my hand if I have to go up one that;s how scared I am of them and to alot of people this a stupid fear because they're just stairs that move right? is what some people say
> ...


How long did it take u to make this piece of art.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 6, 2014)

M O L K O said:


> How long did it take u to make this piece of art.



I used this site here 
http://patorjk.com/text-color-fader/


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm afraid of the ocean and insects. But I don't have phobias of them so I shouldn't be here. However,

I feel strongly positive that everyone should have the same fears as me because they are serious threats to our world


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 7, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm afraid of the ocean and insects. But I don't have phobias of them so I shouldn't be here. However,
> 
> I feel strongly positive that everyone should have the same fears as me because they are serious threats to our world


actually both the ocean and insects are very helpful to our world 030


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

Public speaking. And that's my final in Sociology! T.T


----------



## uncaballero1 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a phobia of being in crowds of people.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 7, 2014)

Entomophobia (fear of bugs) and Autophobia (fear of being alone)
I've been afraid of bugs for as long as I remember and I don't know the reason for it. Just any presence of bugs (except mosquitoees, flies) males me anxious and freeze. The idea of it getting closer and touching my skin just scares me. 

As for fear of being alone, I live in a big family and I always made friends when I'm in a new enviroment., thus I always have someone beside me. Going somewhere or being alone at a long period of time makes me panic and anxious. Even when going to the store, if there's someone who can accompany me, I always prefer to go with someone.


----------



## Mango (Dec 7, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I'm pretty sure they know what their condition's called



yes i do tyvm molko ive had it for 2 years


----------



## Flop (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd just like to point out that most people don't have an irrational fear (phobia) of something. You can be afraid of it, but I guarantee that it's not nearly as bad as some of you may think. I'm sure some of you have a legitimate phobia,  but let's face the truth, guys.   My friend is so deathly afraid of water that he vomits if it's even mentioned.   Another friend has an anxiety attack and seizes if he even sees a staircase. I can't even begin to say how real phobias affect people. This isn't about spiders giving you the "heebie-jeebies."  Phobias are so severe that those affected can't even think rationally, and they cease to function as human beings.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> I'd just like to point out that most people don't have an irrational fear (phobia) of something. You can be afraid of it, but I guarantee that it's not nearly as bad as some of you may think. I'm sure some of you have a legitimate phobia,  but let's face the truth, guys.   My friend is so deathly afraid of water that he vomits if it's even mentioned.   Another friend has an anxiety attack and seizes if he even sees a staircase. I can't even begin to say how real phobias affect people. This isn't about spiders giving you the "heebie-jeebies."  Phobias are so severe that those affected can't even think rationally, and they cease to function as human beings.



yeah i agree with this. I bet a lot of people on this thread don't actually have phobias. I'm VERY afraid of heights, so much so that they make me feel sick and I would never go on climbing frames etc as a child, but I still wouldn't say it's a phobia.


----------



## Mango (Dec 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> I'd just like to point out that most people don't have an irrational fear (phobia) of something. You can be afraid of it, but I guarantee that it's not nearly as bad as some of you may think. I'm sure some of you have a legitimate phobia,  but let's face the truth, guys.   My friend is so deathly afraid of water that he vomits if it's even mentioned.   Another friend has an anxiety attack and seizes if he even sees a staircase. I can't even begin to say how real phobias affect people. This isn't about spiders giving you the "heebie-jeebies."  Phobias are so severe that those affected can't even think rationally, and they cease to function as human beings.



everyone should see this tbh


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 7, 2014)

Mango said:


> yes i do tyvm molko ive had it for 2 years



so ok, y r u mad at people who don't like needles and what does it have to do with diabetes.
I was 14 and my mom was beside me as I got a shot and I cried and she didn't freak the *** out telling  me to suck it up. She's had it for 10 years like don't downplay ppls fears man.

Also those clay doll figures you see in some movies, that makes really jittery. idk what it is, maybe the animation of it, but it unnerves me so bad. I know its stupid but its not as bad as roaches, that **** will make a sister have a mental breakdown.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Mango said:


> everyone should see this tbh



Pretty much. This happened a bit in the other thread. In our current culture there are many medical terms thrown around, but it's really important to look up the definition first or ask for professional advice before-hand. I'm not saying that all self-diagnoses are incorrect, but if you feel like this is a problem that is negatively affecting your life then it's usually best to seek professional advice.


----------



## Skep (Dec 7, 2014)

blood tests
the only way i can handle them is if i'm drugged


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 7, 2014)

im scared of drivers like this when they venture onto the roads


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

When I was a kid I had a phobia of animatronics, I had a singing Christmas tree with glowing green eyes named Douglas Fir that gave me nightmares and the Chuck E. Cheese robots reminded me of the monsters I already had nightmares about (especially Mr. Munch). Now that FNAF game has everyone saying that they'll never looking at the Chucky robots the same way again and I'm just sittin' here being a hipster with my whole "I was terrified of anthropomorphic robot animals before it was cool" deal.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 7, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> When I was a kid I had a phobia of animatronics, I had a singing Christmas tree with glowing green eyes named Douglas Fir that gave me nightmares and the Chuck E. Cheese robots reminded me of the monsters I already had nightmares about (especially Mr. Munch). Now that FNAF game has everyone saying that they'll never looking at the Chucky robots the same way again and I'm just sittin' here being a hipster with my whole "I was terrified of anthropomorphic robot animals before it was cool" deal.



This is why I always tag  (because, tbh, they spook me.  It's not a phobia, but not something I'd ever venture into without needing to.)  and I wish more people would tag it ;n;


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

Omg those stairs at water parks that you can see the ground no matter how high you are. I can't even look down.


----------



## Beary (Dec 8, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> Omg those stairs at water parks that you can see the ground no matter how high you are. I can't even look down.



I had a panic attack on one of those
omfg I felt like I was gonna dieee


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 8, 2014)

Agh I hate those things.
I always feel like I'm gonna fall backwards or off the stairs somehow. ;3;


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> Agh I hate those things.
> I always feel like I'm gonna fall backwards or off the stairs somehow. ;3;



Me too!!!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 8, 2014)

well, i have gamophobia (fear of marriage), philophobia (fear of falling in love), coulrophobia (clowns), acrophobia (heights), aichmophobia (fear of needles), and achluophobia (darkness)
mysophobia (germs ugghhh... oh my gawd!) harpaxophobia (fear of being robbed) 

goodness i have a lot... i'll probably update this list as i find out more...


----------



## Flop (Dec 8, 2014)

Brb laughing so hard


----------



## Beary (Dec 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> Brb laughing so hard



At what? o-o


----------



## kasane (Dec 8, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> That above post is the truest thing I ever read. Holy hell.



thank


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 8, 2014)

Bugs. I have an irrational fear of bugs. If they're not cute, they're absolutely disgusting and will kill me. I'm too chicken to even kill them, and so I make my little brother do it XP

Oh, and it's probably not considered a phobia, buuuut.
Escalators.
I. Hate. Escalators. Period.


----------



## Mango (Dec 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> I'd just like to point out that most people don't have an irrational fear (phobia) of something. You can be afraid of it, but I guarantee that it's not nearly as bad as some of you may think. I'm sure some of you have a legitimate phobia,  but let's face the truth, guys.   My friend is so deathly afraid of water that he vomits if it's even mentioned.   Another friend has an anxiety attack and seizes if he even sees a staircase. I can't even begin to say how real phobias affect people. This isn't about spiders giving you the "heebie-jeebies."  Phobias are so severe that those affected can't even think rationally, and they cease to function as human beings.



everyone seems to say they're scared of something but they can kind of handle this and im probably going to be quoting this a few times just so u all know what a phobia REALLY is, not just "im v scared of SPIDERS but as long as it doesnt touch me im ok!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

but i have a panic attack whenever i see a bus, because once, i was on it, and it almost crashed and like, hit a building. it was terrifying and i cant even look at one


----------



## effluo (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a lot of different fears. Though my phobias would be insects(all of them) and the deep ocean. Add aliens to that as well..

If I come across any insect I will have a hyperventiling seeing black spots and almost pass out panic attack. I can't even look at insects in books or tv without getting panicked.

Thinking or seeing deep ocean photos has the same effect, with added nasea. 

Terrified of the concept of aliens as well. They have given me night terrors and paranoia..


----------



## kesttang (Dec 8, 2014)

Acrophobia and Katsaridaphobia. 

I don't care about roller coaster as long as I don't look down. Whenever I look down from a decent height, I get dizzy and loses my balance. Whenever I see any roach, I get goose bumps because they gross me out. I got bit by one of those stupid idiots when I was little on my arm near my biceps.

Oh, I'm not afraid of the water but I don't know how to swim so... I freak out in the water. I should really learn how to swim. I mean... naturally... people should be able to swim if you throw them in there but I probably would drown. :[


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 9, 2014)

When I was younger i was REALLY scared of mayonnaise.... I still dislike it strongly because of the texture and it's just really gross...


----------



## Mairen (Dec 9, 2014)

Mairen has a phobia of hospitals/doctors. Luckily I've been healthy for years so I've never had to encounter these fears ^__^


----------



## Silversea (Dec 9, 2014)

I...am still looking for one. Fear of not having a fear? Hmm... Well I suppose fears are slightly different from phobias, which as far I'm aware I lack.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

Mairen said:


> Mairen has a phobia of hospitals/doctors. Luckily I've been healthy for years so I've never had to encounter these fears ^__^



r u schizophrenic? becuz this third person first person switching


----------



## tokkio (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know if this is considered a phobia, but whenever I see images/videos of underwater (like, oceans and all, but even images as shallow as pools) I get really uncomfortable, and sometimes to the point of making me so anxious... that's why I don't swim eheh..


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 10, 2014)

Arachnophobia... I always send my dog in when I see spiders
They're evil ;-;


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2014)

I am terrified of Superwholockians


----------



## Cory (Dec 10, 2014)

I am scared of public restrooms and cream cheese.


----------



## uyumin (Dec 10, 2014)

I have charlaphobia scared of Charlie and the chocolate factory D:


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I am terrified of Superwholockians


I WILL BE THE END OF YOU


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> I WILL BE THE END OF YOU



ur only a smalltime wholockian tho


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> I WILL BE THE END OF YOU



This is why I'm afraid


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 10, 2014)

Pietro:)100 said:


> When I was younger i was REALLY scared of mayonnaise.... I still dislike it strongly because of the texture and it's just really gross...



u know..now that u mention it


----------



## Redacted (Dec 10, 2014)

Glitches can make me nervous.


----------



## Minene (Dec 10, 2014)

I have trypophobia..I wouldn't recommend googling it because pictures come up too, but basically it's a fear of hole clusters. Like a honeycomb for example. D: Bleh


----------



## cielyca (Dec 11, 2014)

Minene said:


> I have trypophobia..I wouldn't recommend googling it because pictures come up too, but basically it's a fear of hole clusters. Like a honeycomb for example. D: Bleh



I googled it because you said not to google it and was not disappointed but ... ewww blech


----------



## Goth (Dec 12, 2014)

trypophobia I feel like holes are being drilled in my arms


----------



## Cory (Dec 12, 2014)

I really don't understand trypophobia. I am not trying to be offensive. I just don't get it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

Cory said:


> I really don't understand trypophobia. I am not trying to be offensive. I just don't get it.



there r theories that its based off a primitive psychological response that associates such a pattern with danger. holes on ppl = bad. this probably also extends to having tiny bumps on the skin or spots, which our brain wud also associate with disease and danger



Spoiler: spoilered just in case

















i wont lie, i get pretty uncomfortable looking at those pictures, but mainly because theyve been superimposed onto a person in a very unnatural way


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have claustrophobia (fear of closed or small spaces), crocodyliphobia (fear of crocodiles) and a fear of bad grammar.


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Dec 13, 2014)

Sometimes I can experience acrophobia , just looking at heights I feel nauseous or like I'm about to vomit, sometimes lightheaded. 



I also have major pediophobia , which is weird because I constantly try to collect pullips even though they are the scariest thing to me ?


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 13, 2014)

i'm seriously a complete germaphobe, it can't even be helped


----------



## peanut5 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm scared of heights D:


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2014)

1. *Needles.* For the obvious reasons lol. I end up in damn-near-tears in the testing rooms xD
2. *Black cats.* Not really a fear, but I'm cautious. I LOVE cats to death but... This started back in high school when me, boyfriend at the time, and his so-called friend skipped school, walking an hour and a half walk. We made it to his friend's house without getting caught but police. However, me and boyfriend agreed to pick up some things from the gas station. This required IDs, which we didn't have at the time. While we hid in the back of the gas station to plan things out, I spotted a black cat under a car looking dead at me. "Um, Ben? Look *point*" He didn't get what I meant (that black cats can mean bad luck to some people). I managed to shrug it off. Not even 5 minutes later, when me and him were crossing the street to get back to end our exhausting trip, we were caught by undercover and taken downtown.
I dunno. We were _VERY_ stupid, but the black cat stood out in that memory xD
3. *Large, towering things.* Such as skyscrapers, blimps, air balloons etc. I'm weird lol.


----------



## MayorDelilahOfUnova (Dec 14, 2014)

Sigh... I have a bunch of phobias....
I'm scared of: Dogs, mirrors, the dark, being alone, mirrors, CGI (If you're wondering why, Courage the Cowardly Dog - You're Not Perfect, and Vocaloid - Bacterial Contamination), closets, windows, bugs, heights, and swimming. Yeah, I still look at Creepypasta and horror stories for fun, though. What am I doing to myself? XD


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 14, 2014)

So many animal phobias ;-;

I also have this weird phobia of certain birds


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 15, 2014)

Not sure if there's a term for it, but I'm afraid of getting kicked out of school. It is because the tuition is pricy and we are not well off, so my parents work very hard to send me there. It would be such a shame if I get kicked out.


----------

